# Migration to CC from Classic CC



## jhedleyj (Aug 28, 2018)

After much deliberation, I have decided to embrace Lightroom CC fully. I have been using LR Classic CC alongside LR CC for some time and seem to be wasting so much time moving things here, adjusting things there that the time has now come to make a commitment. I have decided (rightly or wrongly) that perhaps LR CC is the future (for me anyway) as it seems to do most of what I need it to. I expect it to develop as time goes on which, I suppose, only be a good thing.

In LR Classic CC, I created albums for everything, discovered and corrected any invalid files etc. and optimised the catalogue. I then installed and set up LR CC as per instructions and then closed LR Classic CC to prevent any potential problems on migration. I opened LR CC, selected the catalogue to be migrated and, with a degree of confidence, started the process.

Everything went swimmingly. Albums were created and photos were transferred over. Syncing to the cloud, although a little slow, proceeded without a hitch. The numbers of photos transferred from LR Classic CC matched exactly what appeared in LR CC. Big smiles all round!

I noticed that in the LR CC sidebar (MY PHOTOS) ALBUMS section, there is a folder called Migrated Lightroom Catalog but it has two sub-folders i.e., From JHJ iMac and Lightroom Catalog. (See attached screenshot.) The From JHJ Catalog contains all the photos sorted into albums exactly as I wanted - which is good. The Lightroom Catalog contains all the photos, as in the JHJ Catalog, but as a single mass of uncoordinated files. It hasn't synced to the Cloud. This is my query. What is it doing there? Do I need it? If so, can I hide it? Most importantly, can I delete it and what would  be the consequences if I did? I have noticed that when I added some more photos into a new album, they appeared in the new album in the From JHJ iMac Folder only (which is what I would have expected). They also synced to the Cloud correctly.

Please advise.

Many thanks


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 28, 2018)

I can not address your question, but I would like to ask after you spend time living (presumably solely) in CC for a while, as a prior Classic user, report back on how you like it, whether you find gaps it does not fill, what's best and worst, etc.  Most people I talk to try to live in both worlds (or just in Classic), I have not heard much from people who simply moved.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2018)

Well done, sounds like you're off to a great start.

That _From JHJ iMac_ is another folder, with albums inside. Click the arrow to see the albums (which were collections in Classic). I might then select those albums and drag them up to the top of the list so you don't have to keep opening folders, and then delete the _Migrated Lightroom Catalog_ and _From JHJ iMac_ folders once they're empty.

The _Lightroom Catalog_ one is just an album of everything. It's just there in case you migrate more catalogs, so you can tell which catalog's photos were which. You can quite happily right click on that and delete it. The photos will stay.


----------



## jhedleyj (Aug 28, 2018)

All done! 
Excellent! 

Thanks, Victoria


----------

